

Too Busy Bailing to Plug the Leak - bdfh42
http://blog.slickedit.com/?p=250

======
Harkins
Nice blog post. At a previous job, I saw all of these factors at work on the
core product. I had a fight with the CEO where I told him, "You're screaming
about cracks in the plaster, I'm telling you it's because the whole
foundation's rotten. If we keep plastering over it without fixing the real
problem we'll never stop having these stupid issues."

Didn't happen. I couldn't begin to total the amount of time, energy, and money
wasted, but I know it went on for two years after that conversation until the
company had to do a new financing round and abandon the project.

